# Anything wrong with a 175 main breaker



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Sounds good to me!

Why are you limited to 190A?


----------



## Picnic (May 22, 2014)

I have a 1/0 direct bury cable running from the street to my meter.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

1/0 is good for 190A in Alberta?


----------



## Picnic (May 22, 2014)

There is a table in the code for cables run underground according to a certain detail.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Not sure it's correct, but I'm fairly certain it's 1/0 direct burial I see quite often feeding 200a service.


----------



## Picnic (May 22, 2014)

The maximum current that an aluminum conductor of a given size and insulation may carry shall be as 
follows:
(a) single-conductor and single-conductor metal-sheathed or armoured cable, in a free air run, with a 
cable spacing not less than 100% of the larger cable diameter, as specified in Table 3; 
(b) one, two, or three conductors in a run of raceway, or 2- or 3-conductor cable, except as indicated in 
Subrule (2)(d), as specified in Table 4; 
(c) four or more conductors in a run of raceway or cable, as specified in Table 4 with the correction 
factors applied as specified in Table 5C; 
(d) single-conductor and 2-, 3-, and 4-conductor cables and single-conductor and 2-, 3-, and 
4-conductor metal-armoured and metal-sheathed cables, in conductor sizes No. 1/0 AWG and 
larger, installed in accordance with configurations described in Diagrams B4-1 to B4-4 in an 
underground run, directly buried or in a raceway, as specified in Tables D8A through D15B.


Table D9A
Allowable aluminum conductor ampacities for the
installation configuration of Diagram B4-1
(See Appendix B Note to Rule 4-004.)

1/0 = 190


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

How on earth (or under earth to be more precise) do you know the service is in compliance of diagram b4-1?? The whole 190mm between each conductor and 915mm below surface?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Picnic (May 22, 2014)

Sorry, check out B4-3. Page 401.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Picnic said:


> Sorry, check out B4-3. Page 401.


Ah! That looks more likely... interesting it's the same ampacity!

Also gotta derate it, don't you? Appendix B note on Rule 4-004..


----------



## Picnic (May 22, 2014)

Yeah I don't understand how the ampacity could be the same when one has the wire bundle together and one has them separated. 
Pretty sure it's 90degree wire.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Sounds aboooot right then! 190A cable protected with a 175A breaker in a 200A tub. 

I honestly don't understand much of that Diagram B4whatever junk.. never used it before.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_huh!_, wonder if i got these 190mm apart?:001_huh:








~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

To use those tables you need to get written approval from your inspector. Sketchy.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> _huh!_, wonder if i got these 190mm apart?:001_huh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should have got one of us Canadians to send you a metric measuring tape! :laughing:

Not me though, I don't even have a metric measuring tape!


----------



## e909 (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm late to the party on this but would like to throw what I think is correct in:

1) Check with your utility requirements - some may not accept that service size.
2) Residential services in Alberta are controlled by the Electrical Code Regulation (which supersedes CEC and Standata)
3) 1/0 AL is good for 125A for res. applications.

Schedule 
1 For the purposes of section 3(a), the Canadian Electrical Code, 
Part 1 (Twenty-second edition), being Canadian Standards 
Association standard C22.1-12, is varied as follows: 
(a) section 4 is amended by adding the following after 
Rule 4-004(21): 
(22) Notwithstanding Rule 4-006, 3-wire 120/240 V and 
120/208 V service conductors for single dwellings, or 
feeder conductors supplying single dwelling units of row 
housing or apartments and similar buildings and terminating 
on equipment having a conductor termination temperature 
of not less than 75º C shall be permitted to be sized in 
accordance with Table 5E. 
(b) the following table is added after Table 5D: 
Schedule AR 209/2006 

ELECTRICAL CODE REGULATION 

3
Table 5E 
Minimum permitted size for 3-wire 120/240 V and 
120/208 V service conductors for single dwellings, 
or feeder conductors supplying single dwelling 
units of row housing or apartments and similar 
buildings and terminating on equipment having 
a conductor termination temperature of 
not less than 75º C 
(See Rule 4-004 (22)) 
Size AWG or kcmil 
Service or feeder 
rating (A) 
Copper Aluminum 
60 6 6 
100 4 2 
125 2 1/0 
150 1 2/0 
200 2/0 4/0 
225 3/0 250 
300 250 350 
400 400 600


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

2 phase? 4 phase? 6 phase? Man Canada rockn some strange power systems :laughing::jester:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

meadow said:


> 2 phase? 4 phase? 6 phase? Man Canada rockn some strange power systems :laughing::jester:


The milk bagging machines run on 6 phase.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> The milk bagging machines run on 6 phase.




:laughing: More efficient.


----------

